# In app tipping must be catching on



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

or I just got lucky and picked up tippers. 
3 out of 5 tipped, not usually the case in DFW burbs


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't see it. I think I get less tips now.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm at a 20 streak right now. I did 20 rides in a row without a tip


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I get tipped more often than not.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

UberHammer said:


> I get tipped more often than not.
> 
> View attachment 195235


That's awesome. I don't see any VIP's on your list. I get way to many VIP's and I have only gotten 1 tip from a VIP in over 100 VIP rides.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> That's awesome. I don't see any VIP's on your list. I get way to many VIP's and I have only gotten 1 tip from a VIP in over 100 VIP rides.


I live in a town of 20K. No one there is a VIP.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Give it until next week, or the week after. I thought the same thing a couple weeks ago. The tips will dry up. Then, they'll come back, dry up...


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

June132017 said:


> I'm at a 20 streak right now. I did 20 rides in a row without a tip


I had a 42 ride no tip streak from 1/1 - 1/8


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------

